# مساعدة حول لحام القوس الكهربائي



## MECH.ENG.88 (2 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
ارجو الى من يهمهم الامر ان يقومو بتزويدي بمعلومات حول الاسلاك الخاصة بلحام القوس الكهربائي بالتفصيل (سواء كتاب او موضوع مكتوب) وتوضيح الارقام التي تدون على الاسلاك ونوع المعدن الذي يقابل السلك المناسب .. ولم اطرح هذا الموضوع في صفحة المواضيع المثبتة (كل شيء عن اللحام) وذلك كون اكثر الروابط لاتعمل في تلك الصفحات كما انه من الممكن ان يتم التاخر في الرد علي لاحتمالية عدم مشاهدته طلبي من قبل الاعضاء والمشرفين في الوقت المناسب لذا وضعته في الصفحة الرئيسية.. مع فائق الشكر والتقدير


----------

